# Gun Belt



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Dose anyone have a gun belt? I know "Gun Belt" sounds corny but I have one. It has my 45 and magazines for the 45 and magazines for the AR. 
I figured that I could grab my rifle and this belt and I would have what I need. It has 3 pockets for AR magazines (double stacked) and 4 pockets for the 45 magazines (double stacked) So,, 210 rounds of 5.56 and 66 rounds for the 45.
Do you have a gun belt?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I call it a War Belt
This is one of them









https://kitup.military.com/2011/12/ats-war-belt-great-padded-belt.html

I'll take of pic of mine later
The war belt is 1st line, as you will always have it on, so just pistol mags to support the pistol
another war belt has no pistol or pistol mags, just ar mags and a IFAK and a M9 bayo since MeatChicken doesn't allow the M7 bayo

I carry my ar mags on my Load Bearing Vest / Plate Carrier / OTV aka 2 nd line


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not really a dedicated gun belt per say, but I do have a good quality work belt which holds my Blackhawk 1911 holster, also included is a knife and flashlight holder for my streamlight which stays right beside the bed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You mean a battle belt?? Have a Molle set up an a ole school Alice. Different rigs for 308 and 556. Similar to these.

BlackHawk S.T.R.I.K.E. Harness Black 35LBS1BK

Tactical Battle Belt | Belts


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I keep my gear simple (KISS), tried and proven surplus MOLY belt, holster, mag pouches, canteen, and suspender straps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Older military issue belt, ballistic nylon holster and mag pouches. Hope I never have to 
wear it outside, can't help but feel it would make me a target.
As military belt, I can add canteen, 1st aid kit, AR mag pouches.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> You mean a battle belt?? Have a Molle set up an a ole school Alice. Different rigs for 308 and 556. Similar to these.
> 
> BlackHawk S.T.R.I.K.E. Harness Black 35LBS1BK
> 
> Tactical Battle Belt | Belts


Got a web belt with A.L.I.C.E. gear set up for 30 M1 Kahbine role


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most "gun belts" I have are leather a couple are lc2. the leather are wide will not fir in belt loops and they carry the holster for what ever maybe a mag or speed loader too. 
now the other stuff posted are not what I would call gun belts the war belt sounds more realistic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I tend to stick with what I know works from personal experience.
USGI web pistol belt, WW2, Korean War, and Vietnam War repro because they had the metal buckles unlike the cheesy plastic on modern versions.
Vietnam era H-style suspenders.
2 M14 magazine pouches.
2 USGI canteens.
Leather USGI 1911 pistol holster & web 2-magazine pouch.
KaBar & M6 bayonet for the M1A.
Still need a USGI butt pack.

pacificcanvasandleather.com
www.charleyssurplus.com


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is simple, . . . buttpack / pistol belt / 3 ea 30 rd AR mags on each side, . . . slightly behind the center line, . . . 

My other one has not been fully put together yet, . . . so far it is my favorite old pistol belt, . . . bright brass catch from late 50's era, . . . and 4 mag pouches with 2 ea 20 rd 7.62 x 51, . . . all situated so I can go prone and not be on one of them. 

Both are heavy to carry, . . . for a 72 yr old, . . . but if I have to use them, . . . the weight on my back will not be any where the weight on my mind, . . . 

Just need to get another set of suspenders for the second one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't know what it is called but I have a belt similar to Aquahull's. I keep a G30, 3 mags, and a mid sized knife on it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There is a reason for these belts.
The holster retains it's position when you you need to draw your gun. Please Lord make that never the case.
They are leather belts. The gun belt...stiff enough, no need for stiffener there.

The Best Belt ever made:
www.armourbelts.com


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have gun belts from both links below. I like Hanks as it can be worn daily and is comfortable. The alien gear belt (I like their holsters also) has a steel plate made into the interior. Try one ... or both.

https://www.hanksbelts.com/collections/leather-gun-belts
Alien Gear Gun Belt | Alien Gear Holsters


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a regular old Sam Brown for open carry and lug the pistol alone on a stout garrison belt with a cross breed super tuck. Have tried carrying two charged magzines on the weak side buts too much weight and pulls my pants down. The problem is usually solved as in this time of year I move into the leather bikest best which can lug anything a person might want to carry...Gun..ammo..pint or two of whiskey etc. 
https://coronadoleather.com/collections/vests-jackets-outerwear


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to make up a WW2 era rig based on the 10 pouch belt that holds either 10 eight round M1 Garand clips, or 20 5 round stripper clips for the Springfield 1903.
Suspenders, the appropriate bayonet, an M3 trench knife, a couple canteens, a rucksack with attached entrenching tool.
With the 80 rounds in the belt, 8 rounds in the rifle, and two GI 6 pocket bandoliers across the chest with another 96 rounds, ain't no ANTIFA getting past me.:vs_shocked:

Never underestimate an old man who served in Vietnam.:vs_lol:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Since I acquired my Archangel stock for the M1A, . . . I'm gonna be hard pressed to decide which I'm gonna take to the field if trouble brews. That is of course, . . . gonna make me do something to the battle rig I'll have to have for it. Right now it is just me, the gun, and the ammo, . . . might revise it a bit.

The Archangel stock has given me a new lease on confidence that I had kinda lost over the years with my M1A, . . . and I never could figure out why. Still don't know how it works, but after that first round of shooting my M1A in the Archangel, . . . just may be looking for this to be my "let's go make it happen" rifle, . . . again.

There is just something about the extra confidence in sending 30 caliber lead VS mickey mouse lead downrange.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the metal buckles too but with the new tech the plastic doesn't give your position away that's why the newer stuff is all plastic even the buttons and zippers on the field jackets.
https://www.armynavysales.com/reproduction-m-1923-m1-garand-cartridge-belt-ca244-43.html
https://www.ammogarand.com/m1gaslacamca.html


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you, you have alerted me to something that was on the back burner. Recently spoke with my daughter about GHB bags and such, she's been indoctrinated at the U of M twin cities. I think she is starting to sway my way, I just gave her some 25 yr. food and she said when do I eat it?, whenever you want! did I just post this in the wrong thread??!!?? Please excuse my stupidity. Actually I guess it does fall into the "be ready at a moments notice".


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, man, tell me what the tab says.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I like the metal buckles too but with the new tech the plastic doesn't give your position away that's why the newer stuff is all plastic even the buttons and zippers on the field jackets.
> https://www.armynavysales.com/reproduction-m-1923-m1-garand-cartridge-belt-ca244-43.html
> https://www.ammogarand.com/m1gaslacamca.html


I guess I'm not sure of which metal stuff would give your position away. None of my stuff is noisy, . . . in fact, . . . the new pistol belt I got with my VVA gear makes a very audible click sound if you put it on OR take it off.

My old brass buckle pistol belt is just about as quiet as a deaf and dumb church mouse.

And that goes for all of my other gear with the exception of some nylon 30 round AR carriers I bought one time, . . . the plastic catches on them have an audible click when you close em, . . . the old M14 mag carriers did not make any sound unless you clicked the mags together.

And as far as the zippers, . . . you are not talking noise discipline there, . . . you're talking CHEAP, . . . the manufacturer's don't give a rat's patoot about noise discipline, . . . and neither do the military buyers, . . . PRICE, my friend is all they are looking at, . . . $$$$$.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Bullhide belts has some good stuff. I like the fact that you can get 7 at 1 inch or 9 at 3/4 inch holes. I'm a slim dude, like to take it up or down depending on what I tuck in. I wear it daily.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a belt by BELTman. It is basically bull hide x 2. It holds my P226 without sagging on my blue jeans. I also where Lee jeans , Premium select regular fit. Why, well, they have a little elasticity to them, so when I wear IWB holster, I dont have to have one size larger jeans.
With the belt, I can hold my jeans straight without them sagging, by holding the buckle. real stiff belt.
Plus, I have noassitis.. So, a good belt holds things up.
Or, get some Perry suspenders... Holds everything very nice.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have noassitis. Funniest thing I've read in a ***** age.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I do have a battle belt. It'a HSGI with three AR mag pouches and two for pistol. Also has a knife and an interchangeable G Code (very nice gear, btw) holster system to accommodate my G19 or 1911. Not all that practical day-to-day - but if the neighborhood is every overrun unexpectedly, it'll come in handy.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'll never buy another belt from "beltman". It's a belt, but it's not even close to enough belt to be a gunbelt.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I like to make my own belts, holsters, and saddle scabbards from some pretty heavy leather, some ten ounce saddle-grade stuff I was going to build a saddle out of, but then the Bicentennial Wagon Train got past before I could even start on it, my horse got tangled bad in a barbed wire fence, broke a leg and had to shoot it...so, my first holster, a full flap cavalry for a Colt New Frontier, is still in daily use (my son has them both now). I made it in 1974. I still favor a full flap holster for my single actions, but for one pancake for a 4 5/8" SA, my daily gun. All my other SAs are for hunting specifically and thus have longer barrels. Anyway, years ago I used to hunt the Sierra with two SA revolvers, a .22 and a .357. Ready for anything, with both hands free for climbing granite boulders and stuff. Lots of fun. Back then fanny packs had just come into vogue, so I sewed some suspender buttons and suspenders on one and hung both holsters and voila! Two guns, ammo, and lunch. The now defunct (I think) Boulder Pack Co., in Stevensville, MT, made me a larger, purpose-built fanny pack with wider suspenders for two-gun hunts in the Bitterroot and along the river bottoms. Now, I switch between four different gun belt rigs, depending on the gun. All suspendered. Having this big old side of ten ounce saddle leather, I figured what the heck, bought some buckles off Ebay, and, not wanting to change belts/holsters/etc. all the time, I built a belt and holster for each of the four I carry the most. Found a nice old Red Head belt slide leather shotshell box cheap , and put it on one belt for ammo, whet stone, TP and matches (ya just never know). I also use those leather pouches that came with those old cheap Mausers and Mosin Nagants a few years back, again, for ammo, TP, and matches. A five dollar Moro (Sweden?) knife fits nicely between the belt and ammo pouches for a horizontal draw, or, as I did with the Boulder system, Gorilla-taped one upside down on the left suspender. That is the one for full day hikes, with TP, matches, ammo, space blanket, canteen, compass, MRE, mini binoculars on right suspender. Due to some recent vandalism and break-ins in the area, not to mention deer and elk season with strangers roaming the area, I've also taken to carrying an AR pistol with two 30s taped together, not for hunting but simply in recognition that everyone else out here is armed to the teeth, too. I don't wanna die for lack of shooting back. Even if there was LEO two miles away on the highway, visible from here over very rough country, it would still take at least an hour to get here, and probably fastest on foot, as driving is the long way around on miles of rough dirt roads. I've never been much of an AR fan, but that little one sure feels comforting. I reckon a single pouch for another pair of mags is in order, following the old Boy Scout motto of Be Prepared. Probably hung on a suspender, or one on each for balance. Man, I wish I could get pictures up. I'm kinda proud of my hand-made rigs (even made one for winter, extra large to go over winter clothing). They are not dyed, carved, embossed, or stamped in any way, just plain, simple, heavy duty natural leather treated with Black Rock. They will last for a hundred years or more, I'd bet.


----------

